# Nikki Sixx



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Just finished this one for a friend.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, that's fabulous! I think I need to get some white charcoal the next time I do a charcoal piece. I love the effect!


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks, Pencil. Yes, I use white charcoal in all of my pictures to add more dimension to the highlights. You don't see it really well initially, but when certain light hits the picture it really stands out.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)




----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

WoW! Just ran across this. Really Good.


----------

